# Archery Books



## 3dbowmaster (Sep 16, 2005)

Archeryhistory.com might be of some help, if you haven't already seen it!!!!


----------



## Darton01 (Aug 25, 2006)

The Witchery of Archery,:wink:


----------



## Stuka1166 (Oct 19, 2006)

Depending on how much time you have for your paper..."3 Rivers Archery" sells a number of books on the subject, you may want to check them out on the net, and order one up if time permits.

Good Luck !!


----------



## BlackArrow (May 7, 2006)

You could try get a copy of "The Grey Goose Wing: A History of Archery" by E. G. Heath, published in 1971. It's out of print but the "used" section of Amazon might turn up a copy. Expect to pay in excess of £100 for a first edition, however the later facsimile edition although poorer quality is generally cheaper. I got mine on Amazon.co.uk, when I received it it turned out to be a SIGNED first edition, boy did the guys at club hate me for a few weeks.

Really is a top-notch book though.

Also take a look at ATARN, the Asian Traditional Archery Research Network at http://www.atarn.org/frameindex.htm they have loads about non-European stuff- composites from Turkey, China, Mongolia plus Japanese bows. There was also a nice book called "Archery Traditions of Asia" by Stephen Selby (2003), it is a glossy guide in Chinese/English written in line with an archery history exhibition in Hong Kong. 

Finally, there is a reprint available of a book originally written in 1934 by Paul E Klopsteg "Turkish Archery and the Composite Bow." Klopsteg lived to be nearly 102 years of age and revised his book several times before his death in 1991. Not sure where you'd get the book in the US, although Klopsteg was from Henderson, Minnesota, but the Simon Archery Foundation of the Manchester Museum, The University, Manchester, M13 9PL, England, UK is where I sourced the book from- if you search Google you'll probably find the url for Manchester University Museum. 

There is also a Society of Archery Antiquarians (or similar name) in UK, again I think they have a web-site.

Hope that's some use, happy reading!


----------

